

Why Google Might Be Going to $0 - SG90
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/31/why-google-might-be-going-to-0/

======
rrrazdan
So let me get this straight. This guys buys stock in a company that sues
Google. And he tells everyone, how certainly they are going to win?

~~~
ericd
:-) someone call the SEC!

~~~
wojtczyk
Well if he buys stock _after_ publishing the article it is not insider
trading.

~~~
ericd
I thought was saying he already bought in? I'm not sure what he's doing is
illegal, but I don't think it's insider trading that he'd be running afoul of.
Rather, I think he needs to worry about the rules about advertising a company
using an article to pump up your stock's value.

~~~
wojtczyk
"Because it’s Ken, I buy the stock although will buy more after this article
is out and readers read this." - Ok, yes he bought already before and said he
would buy more after the article. Well, anyways it is amazing how the stock
prize changed since January and since the article.

------
skrebbel
tl;dr: my friend Ken is a patent troll taking on Google and I think that's
just swell.

~~~
ralfd
Well, he did patent it first. You could also frame it as the "small inventor
who goes against the big coroporation".

That said I had to sigh little bit as I read the author. James Altucher is
more a guy who tries to write literature with every article and a common theme
in all is his nerdyness (reading books all day, playing Go/Chess all day,
never winning the girl, losing the girl) and his failure in the dotcom economy
to getting obscenely rich (respectively losing all in the stock crash after.)
He sometimes linked on the Freakonomics blog.

------
coder42
A better title for this article would be "Why Vringo might be going to $0".
Seems like a classic stock pumping scheme.

~~~
wojtczyk
Yes and it looks like it worked. You could also see this as an opportunity to
get some extra seed funds for your startup.

------
wojtczyk
Like many others said: this looks like a "stock pumping scheme" and "patent
troll" story... nevertheless, I watched VRNG after that article and was amazed
by its 87.88% rise today. Just take some money into your hands and make more
with this opportunity...

... and of course: sell on time

